
Clipper: A prediction serving system for TensorFlow, PyTorch, PySpark and others - kot-behemoth
https://github.com/ucbrise/clipper
======
alphagrep12345
How are you different from other products that provides OCR as a service,
object detection as a service, etc?

~~~
kot-behemoth
I should say that this is not my project. Nor am I a contributor — I only
found it recently in my search for deploying TensorFlow models.

In terms of how this is different to other products that provides OCR as a
service, object detection as a service: this is not an "as a service" product,
but a framework that allows you to deploy ML models in a variety of
configurations, such as Docker/K8s. I'd even say it's even further than a
framework, as it's opinionated about what goes into the serving cluster: not
just model workers, but query manager/load balancer, metrics aggregator and a
config DB.

------
rbanffy
It's a bit amusing how every good name has been taken, sometimes multiple
times. Clipper was the name of an xBase compiler, an ill-fated RISC CPU by
Fairchild that powered Integraph computers. Besides that, it's also the name
of that ill-conceived crypto backdoor chip.

~~~
cyberbanjo
I was hoping this was about the Clipper Card SF Bay area transit card + big
data.

